# What's Eating My Cauliflower leaves???



## ROBOWADER

This weekend I plan to do nothing but yardwork, buy bug killer, and get my ***** up to par.......

Will Sevin Dust work for stuff like this???

This is my first rodeo with gardening.....


----------



## Meadowlark

Yes, Sevin will normally work on that and give good protection.


----------



## RC's Mom

Meadowlark said:


> Yes, Sevin will normally work on that and give good protection.


I agree. I usually have a spray bottle of water (like a Windex bottle) and I will mist the leaves before applying the Sevin dust.


----------



## BEER4BAIT

wait for some bug to phart and thats the one


----------



## yazoomike

Sprinkle a little flower on them. Whatever is eating them will clog up and you will be good to go.


----------



## drred4

probably a cabbage worm


----------



## Harbormaster

Pee off the other side of the porch...bubba! :rotfl:

Sevin will work!


----------

